# Health news 15th April 2011



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2011)

*Artificial pancreas for adults with type 1 diabetes*
Research funded by Diabetes UK has for the first time successfully demonstrated the potential of an 'artificial pancreas' in preventing night-time hypoglycaemia in adults with type 1 diabetes. Type 1 diabetes develops when insulin-producing cells in the pancreas are destroyed.

http://www.webmd.boots.com/diabetes...cial-pancreas-for-adults-with-type-1-diabetes 

*Veggie diet cuts heart attack risk by a third*
Eating a vegetarian diet can slash the risk of developing heart disease, according to research.

Vegetarians are a third less likely to suffer heart problems, diabetes or strokes than meat eaters.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/240767/Veggie-diet-cuts-heart-attack-risk-by-a-third

*TeloVac pancreatic cancer vaccine trial launched in UK*
A trial has begun on a vaccine treating pancreatic cancer, which has the lowest survival rate of all common cancers. More than 1,000 patients with advanced pancreatic cancer have joined the TeloVac trial at 53 UK hospitals. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13088819

*Premature birth gene 'discovered'*

A gene linked to premature births has been discovered, scientists in the US and Finland have said. The researchers hope their study, published in PLoS Genetics, could eventually lead to a test for women at risk of a pre-term birth. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13079149

*Thousands waiting longer for NHS treatment as target breached*
Official figures show that some people have endured gaps of more than five months between being seen by their GP and being admitted to hospital, with the average wait lengthening by a full week over the past year alone. Waiting lists lengthened over the winter as NHS trusts cancelled planned operations to care for critically ill flu patients, but are likely to increase still further as health authorities begin in earnest to make savings of ?20billion over the next four years. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ger-for-NHS-treatment-as-target-breached.html


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, that is really interesting stuff. I really want one of those artificial pancreas'  I wonder how long it will be until they become availiable. I used to read about all this amazing research into diabetes, but then you never hear about them again... but this does sound promising


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2011)

Well yes, don't we all.  But I've been reading about the ruddy things virtually since I was diagnosed so I do tend not to get too awfully excited about 'stuff' these days!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 16, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Well yes, don't we all.  But I've been reading about the ruddy things virtually since I was diagnosed so I do tend not to get too awfully excited about 'stuff' these days!





Likewise.


----------

